# Eating a decent amount of extra lean ground turkey ok?



## Rocky_B (Feb 7, 2006)

Lately, about 2-3 times per week, I've been putting some lean ground turkey on the george foreman griller, and just grilling it, and eating it with veggies and rice for lunch... I don't see anything wrong with this, as its extra lean ground turkey, but anyone see a problem in this?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 7, 2006)

If you added some fat to the meal eg: some avocado, then it sounds absolutely perfect!


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 7, 2006)

I usually take 2-3 fish oil caps at the same time. 2 Fish oils if I make a salad and put some olive oil/vinegar on it as dressing. Thanks for the input


----------



## Todd_ (Feb 7, 2006)

whats the salt content per grams of protein?


----------



## FenderBender (Feb 7, 2006)

I eat ground turkey breast 3-4 times a week at minimum.  Makes great meatballs with wholewheat bread crumbs, chilli, pasta sauce, etc.

Just check that its 100% breast meat (only 1-2 grams of fat per 4oz ), lables can be deciving, I've got the lean turkey and it was like 125 cal from fat for a 200 cal serving.....I've heard they grind in all the skin and stuff....


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

I eat it every day and I'm still alive


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Lately, about 2-3 times per week, I've been putting some lean ground turkey on the george foreman griller, and just grilling it, and eating it with veggies and rice for lunch... I don't see anything wrong with this, as its extra lean ground turkey, but anyone see a problem in this?


As long as the rest of your diet and training is in order, then you have nothing to worry about.  I eating 1/2 pound of extra lean ground beef a day with a cup of broccoli and a cup of cauliflower.  The 1/2 pound extra lean ground beef has 260 cals, 8g fat, and 48g protein.


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 7, 2006)

FenderBender said:
			
		

> I eat ground turkey breast 3-4 times a week at minimum. Makes great meatballs with wholewheat bread crumbs, chilli, pasta sauce, etc.
> 
> Just check that its 100% breast meat (only 1-2 grams of fat per 4oz ), lables can be deciving, I've got the lean turkey and it was like 125 cal from fat for a 200 cal serving.....I've heard they grind in all the skin and stuff....


 
Thanks for the heads up... It's breast meat though, thankfully


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2006)

Dude, I like bought these frozen turkey patties from Railway Market.  It's free range turkey, and has no additives.  


Is this good?


I've been making them on my George Foremansucks Grill.

20 Grams Protien, 9 grams fat.

The Grill probably cooks a gram or 2 out of it..


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 7, 2006)

It should be ok, I eat 1lb of 96/4 beef a day. us chicken or turkey, and tuna. 

Make sure low sodium, and pure breast meat.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 8, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> It should be ok, I eat 1lb of 96/4 beef a day.
> 
> Make sure low sodium, and pure breast meat.


Good stuff.


----------



## FenderBender (Feb 8, 2006)

One added thought:

I seem to do just great eating any type of good protien .....I can eat all kinds of steak and pork loin and salmon ( typically higher in fat per gram) and I still stay lean.    Its the type of carbs that I have to worry about, whole grains and from the ground no problem....it's refined flour and sugary stuff that kills me.   I gain a % of bodyfat just looking at a cookie!

Anybody else notice this?


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 8, 2006)

FenderBender said:
			
		

> One added thought:
> 
> I seem to do just great eating any type of good protien .....I can eat all kinds of steak and pork loin and salmon ( typically higher in fat per gram) and I still stay lean. Its the type of carbs that I have to worry about, whole grains and from the ground no problem....it's refined flour and sugary stuff that kills me. I gain a % of bodyfat just looking at a cookie!
> 
> Anybody else notice this?


 
yep


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 9, 2006)

Is the extra lean ground turkey really that much better than plain old LEAN ground turkey?  The latter is listed at 97% lean.  I've found that the extra lean variety is tasteless, doesn't brown as well, and is very dry.  I prefer a little extra fat for the flavor and it's easier to cook with.  Besides, I always drain the extra fat.

In any case, ground turkey is a staple in my diet.  It makes for good meatloaf, burgers, and salad topping.


----------



## Blieb (Feb 9, 2006)

I buy 4+ lbs lean purdue from Sams club for $7.77.

I break each $7 pack into 8 x 8 oz packs, which is perfect meal size!


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 9, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Is the extra lean ground turkey really that much better than plain old LEAN ground turkey?  The latter is listed at 97% lean.  I've found that the extra lean variety is tasteless, doesn't brown as well, and is very dry.  I prefer a little extra fat for the flavor and it's easier to cook with.  Besides, I always drain the extra fat.
> 
> In any case, ground turkey is a staple in my diet.  It makes for good meatloaf, burgers, and salad topping.


No man.  That's fine, I actually prefer the taste of the Extra Lean G.B. over the turkey, so go figure.


----------



## FenderBender (Feb 10, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Is the extra lean ground turkey really that much better than plain old LEAN ground turkey?  The latter is listed at 97% lean.  I've found that the extra lean variety is tasteless, doesn't brown as well, and is very dry.  I prefer a little extra fat for the flavor and it's easier to cook with.  Besides, I always drain the extra fat.
> 
> In any case, ground turkey is a staple in my diet.  It makes for good meatloaf, burgers, and salad topping.



Nothing wrong with it at all unless you are trying to cut and/or are really watching your fat intake.

97% lean dosn't mean  3% fat calories   its quite deceptive   (yes our government actually fucks us for the benefit of big business)

97% or whatever% is the amount  including water which is all lean. ground turkey beef etc. is about 60% by weight water. If you were to dehydrate it there would be more fat than protien.

Best way to tell is look at the ratio of fat calories to calories per serving....so some of those 97% lean items are really 50% fat!!!!!


Sorry to get on a soap box, but the deceptive nature of advertising just pisses me off!!!!!    I'm sure you are all aware of how to read a lable,  But I was obease early on and no wonder 1/2 our country are big fat slobs.....we try to eat somthing thats "good for us"  and it would have been better off eating a pint of ice cream.



OK better now....yes the lean tastes much better than the xxxlean  enjoy, I do when I'm not watching to closely.


----------

